# iPhone:Can you turn off 3G and Edge



## Mac-A-Rui (Apr 28, 2005)

Just wondering for those who have purchased the phone or someone who knows...Can u indeed turn of 3G and Edge so you don't accidentally get on the network when u have just a voice plan? Thanks in advance


----------



## expergo (Feb 28, 2005)

Mac-A-Rui said:


> Just wondering for those who have purchased the phone or someone who knows...Can u indeed turn of 3G and Edge so you don't accidentally get on the network when u have just a voice plan? Thanks in advance


I know you can turn off 3G. I don't think you can turn off Edge. You need to call Rogers/Fido and have them put a data block.


----------

